# My favorite pair of heels



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I woke up this morning to find Lottie chewing on my favorite Ralph Lauren wedge heels. It was not my favorite morning. She completely destroyed them! The strap is completely chewed off and I'm so angry. She took them out of my suitcase. I suppose that means she'll be sleeping in a kennel for the next year at least, little devil dog! I don't even know how to train her not to get in trouble. She's a sneaky little demon dog.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The best way to prevent it from happening is to make sure they are not available to find them. Over the years I have lost many shoes to the puppies and young adult dogs I ave had, and every single time it was my fault for not putting them away and not closing my closet door.

Sorry, that is just the way it is.


----------



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

Puppy proof! Anything you don't want chewed up put behind closed doors or up high. Also, make sure she has lots of other toys to chew. Good luck!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She learned how to jump on chairs to reach the table to steal things and she's just tall enough to counter surf. I do need to puppy proof again apparently. She's 6 months old and she'd been doing so well, I thought it was safe for her to sleep in the room with me and Archer. Still pretty sure she's a little evil though.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We once had a Lab-X that was still chewing everything she could get her teeth on at 1 year. It taught me to keep everything put up and cleaned up. I joked about putting hooks on the ceiling! Good luck!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry about your shoes. I can't begin to tell you how many times I sat down and cried over damaged things, but in the end realized it was always my fault. Six months is still young and I also learned the hard way when I lost my favorite black suede still very new shoes. I did the same as others and shoes went into the closet, gloves back in the drawer and for sure nothing on counters. My last two goldens actually taught me to be a little better about where I left things.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

My daughter and I were laughing the other day about all of her single shoes and boots she has - some VERY expensive ones - the result of a very chewy, teething terrier pup. All she had to do was shut her closet door but... At least we can laugh about it now.


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

If a pair of my RL shoes were chewed up, I would be upset too. I haven't had too many issues with shoes, but Cooper was notorious for getting rolls of toilet paper out of the bathroom to tear up and going through the bathroom trash. Ended putting post it notes to remind everyone to close the bathroom door behind them and not leave it open. It was more of training people than the dog, but without access to rolls of toilet paper- no more shredding!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I do need to remember to clean up after myself better. It's just me and the dogs so it's easy to let things get a little messy. This puppy is a little devil though, you don't even know. She learned how to push open the sliding glass door so now I have to lock it or her and Archer escape while I have my back turned.


----------

